
Rust Jobs: There are no open rust jobs anywhere in the world - aleyan
https://rustjobs.rs/
======
steveklabnik
This site isn’t very well known, even to Rust people. Here’s an open Rust job
right now:
[https://facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1H00000LCTYYUA5/](https://facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1H00000LCTYYUA5/)

There’s even a Rust job open on the front page of HN right now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16767515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16767515)
(specifically this one
[https://onesignal.com/careers#senior_backend](https://onesignal.com/careers#senior_backend))

~~~
aleyan
That's actually the reason why I posted this. There is a lot of interest from
programmers in rust right now, but the jobs in it aren't well known at all.
Companies that have difficulty hiring now could benefit by switching some of
their engineering to rust.

